# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Bu olayın üstü örtülemez Bakan Bey...

## bozok

*Bir bakan, bir belediye başkanına şahsi vekalet verirse... Ne düşünürsünüz?*



*Mustafa Mutlu*
*VATAN GAZETESİ*
*21.02.2009*



Siyasetteki pis işlerin biri bitiyor; diğeri başlıyor... Bir o partiden, bir diğerinden! Dayan dayanabilirsen, yaz yazabilirsen, oku okuyabilirsen!

Bu kadar kirlenmiş, her tarafı dökülen bir siyasetçi topluluğu, dünyanın başka bir ülkesinde daha var mı acaba?

şimdi de Adalet Bakanı* Mehmet Ali şahin*’in, çete kurmakla suçlanan eski Akfırat Belediye Başkanı’na verdiği vekaletname gündeme oturdu!

****

Formula-1 pistiyle ve lüks villalarıyla bilinen Akfırat beldesinde ocak ayının ortalarında bir operasyon yapıldı. Bu operasyonda AKP’li eski Belediye Başkanı Hilmi Yıldız’la oğlunun da aralarında bulunduğu 26 kişi tutuklandı.

Sanıklar, rant paylaşımı için organize suç örgütü oluşturmakla suçlandı.

Operasyonlarda çok sayıda silaha ve belgeye de el konuldu.


***

Akfırat Belediye Başkanı’nın pis işlere kalkıştığını AKP de sezmiş olmalı ki; partinin İstanbul İl Yönetim Kurulu, Hilmi Yıldız’ı; 1 Temmuz 2008’de ihraç talebiyle Disiplin Kurulu’na sevk etmiş...

Gerekçe olarak da,* “Partinin kamuoyu nezdinde itibar ve imajını zedeleyici tutum ve davranışlarda bulunmasını”* göstermiş...

Disiplin Kurulu da 29 Temmuz 2008’de toplanarak Hilmi Yıldız’ı partiden ihraç etmiş!


***

İşin ilginci; 1 Temmuz’da partiden ihracı istenen bu Belediye Başkanı, bu olaydan sadece 15 gün kadar önce, Adalet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin’den bir vekaletname almış...

Bu vekaletnameyle, Mehmet Ali şahin adına arsa ve gayrimenkul alıp satmaya yetkili kılınmış!

Ama ne zaman ki partisi onu ihraç etmeyi tartışmaya başlamış; Bakan Bey de telefon ederek,* “Vekaletnameyi kullanma”* demiş...

şimdi Bakan Bey diyormuş ki, *“Orada arsa almak istedim. Belediye Başkanı bana yardımcı olabileceğini söyledi. Sonra 1,5 dönümlük bir arsa buldu ve 150 bin liraya alabileceğini söyledi.* 

*Vekaletnameyi bunun için verdim. Sonra bu parayı ödeyemeyeceğimi düşünerek vazgeçtim.”* 


***

Hiçbir gelişmiş demokraside, bir bakan, bir belediye başkanını şahsi işleriyle ilgili olarak görevlendirmez...

Ondan şahsi çıkar beklemez...

İşlerini takip etmesini, kendi adına ev, arsa almasını istemez...

İsterse, bunda;* “Sen nasıl olsa ucuza ya da beleşe halledersin”* *beklentisinin* yattığı düşünülür ve o siyasetçi, bunun hesabını veremez!


***

*Bu olayın üstü örtülemez Bakan Bey...*

*Yaptığınız şey, makamı ve görevi kötüye kullanmaktır!*

*Siyaseti, ticarete ve özel işlere alet etmektir!*

*Madem Akfırat’ta arsa almak istiyordunuz; Belediye Başkanı’ndan başka bunu yapacak adam mı bulamadınız?*

*Bir soru daha:*

Acaba bugüne kadar,* kaç belediye başkanına daha* aynı amaçla vekalet verdiniz?

Yanıtlayın bu soruları Bakan Bey...

Yanıtlayamıyorsunuz da gereğini yapın!


*****

*GüNüN SORUSU*


New York Post’ta, ABD Başkanı Obama’nın şempanzeye benzetildiği bir karikatür yayınlanmış... Yetmemiş; karikatürde bir de bu şempanze öldürülmüş!

Acaba ABD Maliye Bakanlığı da New York Post’a astronomik bir vergi cezası kesmeye kalkışacak mı?


***** 

*Mehmet Sevigen’in CHP’yle ilişiği tamamen kesilmeli!*


üıkar karşılığı aday belirlemekle ve ticari işlerde aracılık yapmakla suçlanan Mehmet Sevigen istifa etti.

Açıkçası, bu istifayı çok daha önce bekliyordum.

Hatırlayın; Sevigen’i istifaya götüren süreç, bizzat onun tarafından partiye davet edilen kara çarşaflıların Eyüp Belediye Başkanı aday adayının iddialarıyla başladı.

Biz sadece ipin ucunu tuttuk, gerisi çorap söküğü gibi geldi.

şimdi bu beyefendi; tüm bunları unutturup, olayı çarpıtmaya çalışıyor ve çamur atıyor!

Sonra da kalkıp, sırf Genel Başkanı’na, partisine, çalışma arkadaşlarına zarar vermemek için istifa ettiğini söylüyor.

Eğer böyle bir duyarlılığı olsaydı; daha Eyüp aday adayının ilk iddiasından sonra istifayı basması gerekmez miydi?

Sözü uzatmaya gerek yok:

Sevigen’in istifası yetmez... Dün Ali Topuz’un da söylediği gibi, parti üyeliğinin askıya alınması veya ihraç edilmesi gerekir.

*“Biraz etik dışına sapmış olabilirim” diyerek, “biraz ahlaksızlık yapmış olabileceğini” söyleyebilen hiç kimsenin siyasette yeri olmamalıdır!*


...

----------


## bozok

*"Vekalet vermek nüfuz ticareti değil mi?"*


*üNDER YILMAZ /Ankara* 
*25.02.2009 / MİLLİYET*


 

*M. Ecder üzdemir*


*CHP, ‘çete kurmaktan’ tutuklanan eski Tuzla Akfırat Belediye Başkanı’na gayrimenkul alım-satımı için vekalet vermesiyle ilgili olarak Adalet Bakanı hakkında önerge verdi. şahin, CHP’nin istifa davetine “Kendi takdirleri” dedi*


CHP Sivas Milletvekili Malik Ecder üzdemir,* “çete kurmaktan”* tutuklanan eski Tuzla Akfırat Belediye Başkanı Hilmi Yıldız’a gayrimenkul alım - satımı için vekaletname verdiği ortaya çıkan Adalet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin’e *“Bu yaptığınız nüfuz ticareti değil mi?”* diye sordu. Yıldız, şahin’e istifa edip etmeyeceğini de sorarken, şahin muhalefetin istifa taleplerine *“arkadaşlarımızın kendi takdiri”* yanıtını verdi.


*‘üalışkan ve dürüsttür’* 
üzdemir soru önergesinde,* “çete kurma ve yağmacılık yapma”* suçundan tutuklanan Yıldız’a vekaletname verdiğinin ortaya çıkmasının ardından, şahin’in* “Paramla arsa alacaktım, belediye başkanı oraları en iyi bilen kişi, ne var bunda?”* dediğini anımsattı. üzdemir, şahin’e, AKP’den seçilmiş, “*çete kurmak ve yağmacılıktan”* tutuklanmış bir belediye başkanına, arsa alması için vekalet vermenin ahlaka aykırı olup olmadığını sordu.

şahin ise, konuyla ilgili gazetecilerin soruları üzerine şöyle konuştu:

*“CHP’li Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, ‘Bir çete reisine Adalet Bakanı vekalet verdi’ şeklinde değerlendirme yapıyor. Bahis konusu belediye başkanı, benim tanıdığım kadarıyla çalışkan, dürüst birisiydi. üünkü ben bu vekaletnameyi vereli aşağı yukarı bir yıl olmuştur. Ama daha sonra bir suç nedeniyle, ciddi bir isnat nedeniyle şu anda tutuklu bulunuyor. Bu ithamlara muhatap olduktan sonra verilmiş bir vekaletname değil. Daha önce benim dürüst, yetenekli, çalışkan bir belediye başkanı olarak, önceden tanıdığım bir arkadaşımdır. Akfırat’ta da ondan başkasını tanımam.”*

Bu konuyla ilgili hikayeyi daha önce anlattığını belirten şahin, şöyle devam etti: *“Formula 1 yarışları için gittiğim Akfırat’ta Ayhan Bermek’in bir yazlığı var. üğle yemeğine davet etmişti, çok güzel bir bahçesi vardı. ‘Buralarda böyle şey var mı?’ deyince gelişti işler. ‘Burada buluruz’ deyince böyle bir süreç başlamıştı. Ben Ankara’dayım, Akfırat’ta Bermek gibi bir şey yapmayı önce hayal ettim ama sonradan vazgeçtim. Olay bundan ibaret. Vekaletim onda kalmış.* *Arkadaşlarımızın kendi takdiridir, istifaya davet eder, etmez, kendi takdiridir.”*

*‘Vermişsem ne olmuş’*
Bu arada şahin*, “çete kurmaktan”* tutuklanan Yıldız’a gayrimenkul alım-satımı için vekaletname vermesini* “masumane verilmiş vekalet”* olarak değerlendirdi. Muhalefetin sert eleştirileri üzerine şahin,* “Vermişsem ne olmuş?”* dedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Vergi makbuzu Yıldız’da çıktı*

 
*Gül, “Arsa benim. 15 yıl önce aldım. Vergilerini ben ödüyorum” dedi.*

*Güllerin vergi makbuzu o başkanda çıktı*
Jandarma’nın *”ihaleye fesat karıştırmak“*suçundan yürüttüğü soruşturmada tutuklanan Akfırat eski Belediye Başkanı Hilmi Yıldız’ın odasında Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün eşi Hayrünnisa Gül’e ait arsanın ödenmiş vergi makbuzları da bulundu. Soruşturmayı yürüten jandarma Yıldız’a makbuzları sordu. Yıldız, bu ödemeleri daha sonra Bayan Gül’ün kendisine gönderdiğini söyledi. Yapılan inceleme üzerine Gül’ün cumhurbaşkanı seçilmesinden sonra vergileri Yıldız’ın takip ettiği anlaşıldı. *Ancak bu sorgulama ve belgeler zabıtlara geçmedi.* Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün eşi Hayrünnisa Gül, konuya ilişkin soruları basın danışmanı aracılığıyla yanıtladı. *Hayrünnisa Gül* *”Evet o belediye sınırları içinde 15 yıl önce bir arsa alındı.“* dedi. Hilmi Yıldız’ı tanımadığını söylediğini aktaran Hayrünisa Gül, tüm vergi ödemelerini kendisinin yaptığını aktardı.




*28/02/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

